# NH 489 conditioning rolls



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

My father-in-law's New Holland 489 mower/conditioner has begun to lose rubber from the conditioner rolls, so it is time for some new stuff. The local dealer quoted him $1500.00 PER roll to supply new (I assume NH oem). I would like some input from others who have replaced or recovered rolls. Is there a less costly alternative? Or something that will do a better job conditioning than oem for same or better price? (Thinking Circle C). The sad part is the cost to replace the roll is about what the machine is worth, but for his hay acres and budget it would be hard to justify going to a newer machine.


----------



## Iowa hay guy (Jul 29, 2010)

i heard there was a place in pella that can resurface them for about half of new not sure of the name i had 2 mowers that werent conditioning right so i just traded to one with the steel rolls they dont seem to peel quite as fast


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You could check with these guys.They are at Dakota Fest now if you would be going there.Not sure where there booth is at,it's one of there dealers booth.

B&D Rollers


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

I think at the $3000 mark it might be worth finding another machine with good rool's. Around here there not to hard to find. I just picked one up in Nj for $1000 with a new wobble box and fair to good rools. At that price you can use the old machine for parts.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I was in the very same position last year as you are in now. I had a 488 NH that I really like the way it worked except for how long it took to do anything. I had replace the knife and guards, the ignorant knife drive belt, and all of the roller drive chains., also I had put a new lift cylinder on it. 
I ran a rock or some other hard/sharp object through the machine and put and deep gouge in the rubber. Within 3 acres it had peeled most of the rubber from the bottom roller. I had priced the NH rollers, and also roller through my CIH dealer ($300 cheaper each- $1200). My last thought after talking to B&D and circle C was to strip the rubber myself and weld flat bar on to the rollers in the same way as the old pull type conditioners. I was afraid of knocking all of the leaves off of the plant so I eventually found a great deal at an auction on a 14' 1160 Hesston.
I paid $4000 for the machine that looked like new with very little use and have never thought twice sbout selling the 488 to the scrap guy, There is always a del out there if you are in a position to be patient, I hope you find one.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The Circle C rollers are more than worth the money except if the machine itself isn't worth much. Didn't faze me much to drop $2500 in recovered rollers into a $20,000 plus discbine.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I did 2 things, got a discbine with flail conditioner and a discbine with laminated rubber. Neighbour recovered their 489, it was 2000$ 5 years ago. Its still a haybine, and still a pain in the butt all the time. Just today it tore up all the belts and split the reel drive pulley in two. Every year I end up mowing half their hay for them due to it breaking down.


----------

